
Show HN: English Wikipedia Clickstream Visualization - i_dont_know_
http://alpha.nimishg.com/wikiviz/wiki_viz.htm
======
i_dont_know_
Visualization I made of the English Wikipedia clickstream data. This is the
March 2016 data. (from figshare:
[https://figshare.com/articles/Wikipedia_Clickstream/1305770](https://figshare.com/articles/Wikipedia_Clickstream/1305770))

It lets you navigate the full dataset, even though the set of articles it
pulls on startup is limited.

Click on an article title to shift views.

Let me know what you think!

